# My Hosting Site Disabled Mail Forwarding



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

I got a message from my website host company that said if we delete messages without opening they are calculated as spam and as such the website @*****.com address is shut down by them as being threatened by Microsoft as sending excessive spam. The hosting site said we must open every single piece of junk prior to deleting! This does not seem reasonable to me, given the amount of junk mail that gets passed through business addresses. I was told to keep all unopened junk in a separate folder and save it in perpetuity. I have done that and they opened mail forward again BUT if this goes on for a year or two, we will end up being told we have reached the maximum of our storage capacity. I'm alright for now but can not see anyway out of this mail mess. Has anyone else experienced such a problem. How did you handle it?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Sounds completely ridiculous - I would just simply change hosting. Can I ask who your hosting provider is?

Pat


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> Sounds completely ridiculous - I would just simply change hosting. Can I ask who your hosting provider is?
> 
> Pat



Doteasy


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

jennifertemple said:


> Doteasy


That's insane. I used to be with blue host which wasn't all that good. Ecopainting recommended me to site ground and I haven't looked back. Switching was easy, you should check them out. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I never really heard of them. How hard would it would it be to change hosting providers? Do you do all your own web stuff? or do you have somebody do it for you?

I was with a cheap hosting provider few years ago with my painting site, All of a sudden my site was down, They said I had a virus or something and wanted me to pay some monthly fee for monitoring before they brought it back up. I gave them the bird and moved over to accuwebhosting. Could not be more happier, no more games. All ssd storage.

I do all my own web stuff so it was real easy. Not sure if you have your domain and site on the same place, for me I always keep them separate.

Pat


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

PatsPainting said:


> I never really heard of them. How hard would it would it be to change hosting providers? Do you do all your own web stuff? or do you have somebody do it for you?
> 
> I was with a cheap hosting provider few years ago with my painting site, All of a sudden my site was down, They said I had a virus or something and wanted me to pay some monthly fee for monitoring before they brought it back up. I gave them the bird and moved over to accuwebhosting. Could not be more happier, no more games. All ssd storage.
> 
> ...



We had discovered that moving our website from one provider to another can be a mine field of technical glitches. The site itself is pretty complicated and was put together by a professional web site builder. If we did need to move it we could but I am loath to be put out of business for 3-10 days while in transit. Easier to stay put and fix it from the same place.



Domain & site are on the same place with a secondary site as well.


The good news is, however and whoever was responsible, mail is now up and running again! 



I was in on-going discussions with my ISP, the domain hosting people and outlook.com engineering; somebody finally fixed it!


THANK HEAVEN!


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> That's insane. I used to be with blue host which wasn't all that good. Ecopainting recommended me to site ground and I haven't looked back. Switching was easy, you should check them out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk



:vs_cool: I will take you up on that if there is even one more issue with Doteasy!


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Glad you got all worked out. If you ever get any free time, look into separating your domain from your hosting. Me personally thinks this is a good idea. 

Pat


----------



## HomeDrywall&Painting (Oct 15, 2018)

jennifertemple said:


> We had discovered that moving our website from one provider to another can be a mine field of technical glitches. The site itself is pretty complicated and was put together by a professional web site builder. If we did need to move it we could but I am loath to be put out of business for 3-10 days while in transit. Easier to stay put and fix it from the same place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My website is through Wordpress which I had a professional do for me. So if anything happens, they take care of it all including contacting the website host.

I would say though maybe worth the 3-10 days down than having continuous issues through that host site.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

HomeDrywall&Painting said:


> My website is through Wordpress which I had a professional do for me. So if anything happens, they take care of it all including contacting the website host.
> 
> I would say though maybe worth the 3-10 days down than having continuous issues through that host site.


We have had the same website, host and technical assistant since 1996. In those 22 years there have been few problems and the last episode was a Microsoft issue and after some shenanigans, Microsoft did fix it. We have had to upgrade things along the way but it has all been done seamlessly. The website is for our Rare Books business and yes, 3-10 days down is danged near death for a rare book business. Answering and shipping of orders is on a short deadline and missing a shipping window incurs penalties of various kinds. 

The problem with MS is their first response is "Not our problem" until you can prove it is!


----------

